# Import Photoshop files to Lightroom



## Hildes (Feb 27, 2012)

I edited a .NEF (Nikon Raw) photo in Photoshop and saved is as .PSD and .raw (photoshop raw). Now i want to import this photo in Lightroom. It only works with the .PSD file. Lightroom says it cannot open the .raw photoshop file.

However it seems i have far less options to change the temperature now. With the .NEF files i can change temperature up untill +/- 15000 and now (with the photoshop .raw file) only from -100 to 100.

I spent hours looking for this problem on the net, but cannot find the solution.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## erro (Feb 27, 2012)

A .NEF-file is a raw-file from Nikon, that is basically undeveloped. A .PSD is a Photoshop file that is developed. A .raw is... I don't know? What is it?

An undeveloped rawfile (NEF, CR2, DNG, whatever) doesn't yet have any white balance, and so you can adjust it in a raw developer (such as LR) using actual Kelvin degrees. A developed photo (JPG, TIFF, PSD, whatever) has already had its conversion made from raw to an interpreted photo, including setting the white balance. With such a photo you kan no l onger adjust as much, and not with Kelvin degrees. You can slide the "white balance" between cold and warm, but not in the same way as you can with a raw file.

The normal workflow is to import raw files (NEF for example) into LR, make all the eits you want, and then (if necessary) edit that in Photoshop, and bring it back to LR.


----------



## Hildes (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Robert for your quick reply. 

Youre last sentence really helped me because i think i had the wrong workflow. I started editing in LR and was really satisfied with the result. However i could not remove 1 stain in LR so decided to do it in Photoshop with my unedited photo. Then i wanted to import that file again and use the same settings as i did before. 

Thanks a lot!


----------

